# Cold air intake



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey buddies 
do any of yall know the rumor that if u put in a cold air intake in ur car that u cant use it in the winter time? cuz then it will fuck up ur engine?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You just have to be careful with water/snow going up the intake which will cause your engine to die if enough water goes into the engine. If you use a bypass valve, then you would not have this problem.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> You just have to be careful with water/snow going up the intake which will cause your engine to die if enough water goes into the engine. If you use a bypass valve, then you would not have this problem.


yea but i mean wat about now it is raining like shit around my area how could water get in there in the first place? and where could i get a bypass valve and how much would it cost?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do a google search for AEM bypass valve.

You can get water in your engine if you were to drive through 18 inch puddles. If that isn't possible where you live, then you should be OK.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Do a google search for AEM bypass valve.
> 
> You can get water in your engine if you were to drive through 18 inch puddles. If that isn't possible where you live, then you should be OK.


yea well i live in VA so that shouldnt be a problem aight thans pppl.!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

altima04 said:


> where could i get a bypass valve and how much would it cost?


The Nismo Cold Air Intakes includes a water bypass valve in the kit.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

o aight thanx but its a lil too late cuz i already have the injen cold air!


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

Injen recommends removing the Intake during bad weather. but like coco said look into the AEM air bypass valve

http://www.aem.com

if you find out the size of it and stuff you might be able to fit it to the Injen cold Air intake. Im not sure if this has been tried before but give it a shot. You could potentially save your self time,money and hassle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I've had the Injen CAI for a year and a half now and have driven 
through snow, sleet and standing water with no adverse affects.
As others have pointed out, the water would have to be pretty deep
in order for it to be sucked up into the throttle body and into your engine.
I know Injen advises to remove it during bad weather, but how practical is that? 

I think you'll be pleased with your purchase...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah gotta go to walmart... Oh hold on I gotta take off my CAI and put on my stock air box lol


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> I've had the Injen CAI for a year and a half now and have driven
> through snow, sleet and standing water with no adverse affects.
> As others have pointed out, the water would have to be pretty deep
> in order for it to be sucked up into the throttle body and into your engine.
> ...


yea well i mean this guy talks wit experience so i dont know i might just wait until the winter time to see wat happens! i mean i know the bypass is cheap like 40 bucks but if i buy it now it wont make sense cuz spring is on da way! thanks for the advice!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima04 said:


> yea well i mean this guy talks wit experience so i dont know i might just wait until the winter time to see wat happens! i mean i know the bypass is cheap like 40 bucks but if i buy it now it wont make sense cuz spring is on da way! thanks for the advice!


Thanks bro-
I went digging through the archives and came up
with this gem:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8435&page=1&pp=15&highlight=Injen

Maybe this will help your decision making process...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

the CAI i got doesnt look like yours is there a reason or no matter? take a look at mine, it is black and silver and urs is red and silver and the red and silver was the one on the website i bought it from too so wat does that mean? 










here it is from far


----------

